# Soilmaster found close by



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

How do you determine how many bags of SM you would need for a 125? I'm going for a 3 inch depth. Would one calculate it the same as a 50lb bag of sand?

Thanks


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

2, maybe 3 bags.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd second that. 2 bags will leave you short but three will give you some leftover.


----------



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you. You've saved my back and my money.


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

About one pound per gallon is usually a good rule thus 3 bags would be best and you would have some left over like Simpte said.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

In another thread I posted that each "gallon" of Soilmaster weighs 5.25 pounds or so. That means you'd get about 8-9 gallons per 50# bag. Figure out the volume you're looking for and you're set.

3 bags (already recommended) should be the right number.


----------

